#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 初次 獸&人設     正是介紹吾自己。

## 神父

傳說中 神父的餘言：可自行選擇看不看  :Very Happy:  。 
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    自從去年的十二份，悄悄的來到這樂園，也過了時間餘達半年之久了。

吾在這樂園裡面，按長算起來應該也是，歸類在潛水獸之一。
因為工作、玩遊戲、到教堂等等諸如多的緣故，到現今也沒將自己介紹給樂園裡的大家認識，感覺上好像是某背後靈生物，突然出現在這大家族裡。

所以趁著最近，放假有空了，趕緊把自己畫完，也將以前未畫完的作品都給畫完。 


好了，前言也夠囉唆的了，接下來就請直接看了！！ 
也感謝關看我餘言的眾獸們 :Embarassed: 






【獸人型】


名稱：索爾神父

種族：獸人─萊茵獅族。 

性別： 雄。

職業： 第五階神執者兼差教會內財務部長。    (非光明教廷內的聖職者)

特徵： 永遠的冷漠臉、老是拿著一本黑色聖典、戴著特殊圓眼鏡、第五階白領巾。

外貌：看起非常的冷漠，似乎難以接近，其實人很好、容易相處交談。
            只是礙於有著顏面神經繃壞美稱的獅人，無法做出除了跟他的美稱一樣冷臉之外的其他表情。

個性： 隨和友善、公私分明絕不混談、有點小完美主義、「守財努」。

喜好&興趣：看著手中的聖典、與迪倫神父鬥嘴、跟蘭莉閒晃、坐在樹陰下看著孤兒們玩耍。

身長： 約180~188之間。

配件：  
1. 圓眼鏡：有時看的到鏡框，大部分都是看不到。
2. 方皮鞋：黑鐵矮人所特製的。
3. 聖十項鍊：教會第二階聖職人以上，才能允許佩帶的。
4. 黑色聖典：真名為─『神預實書』的頂級神器，可從書中看到任何想要的書籍內容。
5. 白領巾：教會第五階 專用辨識物。







【獸設】


種族： 萊茵獅族。

性別： 雄。

顏色： 棕色系。 

配件：第五階白領巾、特殊圓眼鏡、黑色聖典。

身長：腳掌到頭頂端 151cm、從鼻子到尾端 183cm。
((PS：特寫跟全身照，因為拿錯筆上色，所以造成了偏灰色掉。       主色請依照三動作那樣做依照。))

以上設定所畫的配件有五項，但是，真正一定要有的只有 1 跟 5 而已。
其他的可以選擇性加入XD




Q版

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



雖然是Q版的，不過看完後發現，不是很Q、很可愛。
最重要的是，顏色又偏灰色掉去了.....冏。    
    


還有發圖之前，發生的一個小插曲。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







而到這邊為止，吾的自我介紹也就到此為止了  :Very Happy:  。

等下次再，發圖的時候應該也是很久之後了，不過下次會比較精采一點  :Exclamation:  。
會將以前的圖都給完成，再貼上來給眾獸看。    ((望向桌上的一推圖搞.......

如果有什麼疑問，請儘管提出來XD  
以後大家也可以喚吾為 "索爾"或是繼續叫吾 神父。



那麼～ 下次發圖見摟  :Very Happy:  。

----------


## 風邪狼

> 提醒:文章內容相較之下有點缺乏感想評論
> 請利用編輯功能充實內文
> By 站務總管J.C.


完蛋了.....
我好像被神父萌到了(嘎?
話說我好像是眼鏡控....

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

眾薩滿：索爾酋長，請您幫幫我們吧！我們薩滿被欺負的好慘啊！

索爾：對、對不起，我被守屍了。(/cry)

神父的設定滿不錯的呢

特徵非常明顯www

感覺很像漫畫腳色之一(?) 

還有我覺得Q版還可以更Q~~~XDD

----------


## FUATORU

哈哈 看到樓上刪除線的字

我也想說 請支持薩滿順發爐石.....(被拖走)

Q版的那張!! 不知道為什麼看了之後有種....很像 ....某種東西(想不起來)

----------


## 神父

to > 風邪狼


> 完蛋了..... 我好像被神父萌到了(嘎? 
> 話說我好像是眼鏡控....


恩哼～  
被吾萌到了嗎？    聽到有獸這麼說，吾真是高興、又羞阿XD  :Embarassed:  。

喜歡眼鏡的話，我可以幫你有機會見到迪倫神父的，他是真的眼鏡人才。  :Laughing:  




to >  楓羽 月嵐


> 眾薩滿：索爾酋長，請您幫幫我們吧！我們薩滿被欺負的好慘啊！ 
> 索爾：對、對不起，我被守屍了。(/cry) 
> 神父的設定滿不錯的呢 
> 特徵非常明顯www 
> 感覺很像漫畫腳色之一(?) 
> 還有我覺得Q版還可以更Q~~~XDD


隨然我沒完過魔獸，但聽起來被守濕屍應該不是什麼好事。

而設計部份，的確是這樣，吾的不管畫什麼都比較偏向漫畫的風格，從小後就被漫畫開時毒茶，已導致連畫風也一樣去了  :Very Happy:  。

而Q版....別再說Q了.  :Crying or Very sad:  ，看完之後真的不覺得Q吼！？





to > FUATORU 


> 哈哈 看到樓上刪除線的字 
> 我也想說 請支持薩滿順發爐石.....(被拖走) 
> Q版的那張!! 不知道為什麼看了之後有種....很像 ....某種東西(想不起來)


恩~ 又是魔獸，雖然還是聽不懂，不過感覺越來越好奇了。

很像什麼  :Exclamation:  ？  什麼想不起來的東西呢？  :Shocked:

----------


## SkyKain

啊啊我被神父的獸型萌到了
上挑的眼角+眼鏡噢噢誘惑感十足呢

而且設定圖很詳細+全彩全陰影
一定費了不少時間吧W

我對神父（現實）的印象可能就是4，5吧
那個白領巾是最具代表性的不能少WW
而且神父裝感覺很帥啊XDDD

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

比起設定圖是有Q

只是說還可以更Q而已=w=

至於我們那些刪除線的東西

可以參照這篇(趣味影音版)

----------


## 沉默之狼

好詳細喔0 . 0
動作也好多~
好像真的神父 = 口 =~~(<-其實某狼對神父沒概念

忽然有點小好奇
索爾是用什麼什麼東西上色啊 0.  0?~


冒昧請教一下(可無視)


被說悶 騷 濕 
是不是索爾都不大笑啊XD?
看獸設都很穩重老成的樣子 0 . 0  ~(遭扁(拖走

----------


## 神父

to > 凱恩恩


> 啊啊我被神父的獸型萌到了 
> 上挑的眼角+眼鏡噢噢誘惑感十足呢 
> 而且設定圖很詳細+全彩全陰影 ，一定費了不少時間吧W 
> 我對神父（現實）的印象可能就是4，5吧 
> 那個白領巾是最具代表性的不能少WW 
> 而且神父裝感覺很帥啊XDDD


真的被吾萌到了嗎！？((凝視中  :Laughing: )) ，只要仔細看，其實吾是有雙眼皮的喔XD

為了完成這三張，也花了蠻多的時間，除了要完整線搞、上色、疊色、上電腦處理細部，算好完成剛好一星期之久。

還有，吾的神父裝是自己特地去找的。
跟教會裡面的制式服不同的，下次有空在畫出教會內的給大家看好了。





to > 楓羽 月嵐


> 至於我們那些刪除線的東西，可以參照這篇(趣味影音版)


感謝月嵐的提供，吾看了。
原來......被守屍是這樣阿！！  :Laughing:  

裡面有天遣寶寶，吾看完後就中毒了。
((一個殭屍、兩個殭屍、三個殭屍..........天遣寶寶吃肉～))





to > 沉默之狼


> 好詳細喔0 . 0      動作也好多~ 
> 好像真的神父 = 口 =~~(<-其實某狼對神父沒概念 
> 忽然有點小好奇，索爾是用什麼什麼東西上色啊 0. 0?~ 
> 被說悶 騷 濕 ，是不是索爾都不大笑啊XD? 
> 看獸設都很穩重老成的樣子 0 . 0 ~(遭扁(拖走


呵呵，吾在上色都是用"COPIC CIAO麥克筆"上色的，不是吾要打廣告，這種筆真的很好上手，又能畫出漂亮的質感。

要是電腦繪圖畫膩了，有時，也不仿是看看吧  :Very Happy:  

再來是不笑的原因是因為...
我的臉天生就是這樣，沒辦法改掉。

或許會讓人覺得我很難以接近，不過，其實我是很好相處的喔。  :Very Happy:

----------


## TYPHOON

角色設計很帥
尤其是服裝
陰影和細部的地方都很寫實
動作感覺也很好
實在是看不出甚麼太大的缺點

----------


## 狼佐

帥氣的神父!
如此一來願意去告解的人更多了XD

蠻喜歡這設定的，難得一見的神職者呢~

領巾的設定也不錯，第五階?所以還有其他的樣式嗎XD?詳細希望

神父裝的袍子也很帥唷

獸設的話獅子的前腳(側面那張)好像有點長
肩膀可以上面一點
貓科的肩胛骨會比較凸

----------


## M.S.Keith

是獅子又是神父這點讓我相當中意w
雖然我的設定上是神職人員不過骨子裡卻是個任性妄為的吸血鬼wwww

感覺蹲姿並沒有把神父的英挺感表現出來，可能是因為臀部不夠厚，加上腳似乎貼的身體太近的關係。
可以把腳稍微朝外翻一點比較好。

以後請多多指教阿宿敵。（？

----------


## 闇月之風

好一個特別的神父裝啊ＸＤ

映像中一般神父都只是穿著一身黑色長袍和戴一頂黑色帽子…

一ˋ二ˋ三ˋ四…這幾乎所有的遊戲裡都有設定這樣的老梗

到達一定的等級就可以去轉職或升職為更高階（？）

還有…大風衣好啊ＸＤ（被拖走

----------


## 小黑貓

OWO請多指教(炸
沒啦!!一進來看到"獸人設"! 喵的眼睛亮了起來= =+
這個設定很完整.也很強大= =++
然後補完機制就開啟了(?!
因為深受"槍神"影響. 很想畫一張戰鬥系的圖=W=+

反正就是!! 神父!! 你好殺阿 XDDDD
(BC:奇怪不是萌嗎?

----------


## 神父

to > TYPHOON 


> 角色設計很帥。
> 尤其是服裝，陰影和細部的地方都很寫實 
> 動作感覺也很好，實在是看不出甚麼太大的缺點


吾在這邊也感謝你的回覆，以及讚賞。
說沒缺點，也不是沒有拉，只是要看過原稿就知道了。((苦笑...

仔細看其實，有很多小細節都沒畫到  :Embarassed:  。





to > 狼佐


> 帥氣的神父! 如此一來願意去告解的人更多了XD 
> 蠻喜歡這設定的，難得一見的神職者呢~ 
> 
> 領巾的設定也不錯，第五階?所以還有其他的樣式嗎XD?詳細希望 
> 神父裝的袍子也很帥唷 ！
> 
> 獸設的話獅子的前腳(側面那張)好像有點長，肩膀可以上面一點， 貓科的肩胛骨會比較凸


呵呵，教會內一般告解都只能見到三階的職人而已唷，吾等四位 五階是捍衛教會宗旨的武力頂端存在。

而教會的制式服裝，除了對五階職人、聖女大人、教宗陛下，之外都是制定的。
所以以上，所說的都是依照個人喜好所穿。

大部分來說，其實吾等也都是很閒的，有時間狼佐可以到教會內，找我發發牢騷喔  :Very Happy:  。

再來是獸設的部分，那邊吾從草稿到上色完時，都一直在橋他，不過怎麼敲就是很奇怪，看了參考書之外，畫起來還是很怪。

所以在所性之下，感脆就給他定案了  :Sad:  ，導致現在看起就是很怪．．．．．．冏。





to > M.S.Keith


> 是獅子又是神父這點讓我相當中意w 
> 雖然我的設定上是神職人員不過骨子裡卻是個任性妄為的吸血鬼wwww 
> 
> 感覺蹲姿並沒有把神父的英挺感表現出來，可能是因為臀部不夠厚，加上腳似乎貼的身體太近的關係。 
> 可以把腳稍微朝外翻一點比較好。          以後請多多指教阿宿敵。（？


Vampire？
以為吾看到吸血鬼就會喊出：「異端生物！！消滅他！」嗎？

很可惜吾是不會的，本教會的宗旨就是"與希望共存"，不管你是惡魔、亡魂者、野蠻人，只要心中存有希望，我們教會的大門永遠會您而打開。
當然如果吾是光明教廷的人那就不同了，那樣真的就是請多多"指教"了((笑  :Embarassed:  


說到蹲姿，吾現在才發現到，吾畫的更本整個骨架都繃壞了  :Crying or Very sad:  ，還以為都完全沒問題，結果是完全都是問題......。

感謝M.S.Keith提醒與指點，讓吾知道錯在哪邊。  :Very Happy: 




to > 闇月之風


> 好一個特別的神父裝啊ＸＤ 映像中一般神父都只是穿著一身黑色長袍和戴一頂黑色帽子… 
> 
> 一ˋ二ˋ三ˋ四…這幾乎所有的遊戲裡都有設定這樣的老梗， 到達一定的等級就可以去轉職或升職為更高階（？） 
> 
> 還有…大風衣好啊ＸＤ（被拖走


吾在這邊也感謝您的厚愛  :Very Happy:  。

在教會中，神父所穿的也都不是黑色，一如往常的都是白色系加上黃邊修飾。
至於轉階變成更高階的職人，這制度在教會還是有的。

大衣不僅好看、又耐穿，最重要的是還能禦寒，在冬天實在很不錯用。

不過到了夏天或是悶熱的地區，那就是惡夢了。





to > 小黑貓


> OWO請多指教(炸 
> 沒啦!!一進來看到"獸人設"! 喵的眼睛亮了起來= =+ 
> 這個設定很完整.也很強大= =++ 
> 然後補完機制就開啟了(?! 
> 因為深受"槍神"影響. 很想畫一張戰鬥系的圖=W=+ 
> 
> 反正就是!! 神父!! 你好殺阿 XDDDD 
> (BC:奇怪不是萌嗎?


啊！！ 一進來就被炸了，要是受傷就不好了！[spacer]     [spacer]來、來、來～  『神癒術』── 怎麼樣？ 感覺有沒有好一點了？  :Very Happy:  

小黑貓的眼睛亮的那瞬間，讓吾眼睛被反光到了....經過眼鏡加倍....冏。

好了，這不是重點，重點是為什麼看完就自動啟用"補完技能"？
這招在某友，話語中有聽過，難道真的是傳說中的那召！！？


上面扯遠了，回歸正題小黑貓說吾很強大，其實並不禁然  :Embarassed:  。
看起來會完整的原因，是因為吾認為既然要做介紹，那就是要整套的公式一起出來。

這樣才不會讓觀看的眾獸，看完之後不會有太多的疑點跟覺得好像少了什麼的感覺出現  :Very Happy:  。

原理是基於我畫出來比較公式化，所以才會讓你看起以為，很完整、強大。


其實這帖下來，吾也發現很多需要的缺點，也非常感謝大家的熱心意見跟提供  :Embarassed:  

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


PS：我蠻期待小黑貓，看完吾之後，繪畫出什麼  :Exclamation:  ((笑..

----------


## 獠也

神父的獸設一整個很神聖呢!!!
異色眼的部分我覺得很棒~
白領巾不是圍著或綁著而是披著這點也很棒!!!
十字架不是很普通的那種而是有經過設計的~
全部都很棒的設定阿阿阿!!!
只是太複雜了點...(被毆!)

----------


## 神父

to > 獠月


> 神父的獸設一整個很神聖呢!!! 
> 異色眼的部分我覺得很棒~ 
> 白領巾不是圍著或綁著而是披著這點也很棒!!! 
> 十字架不是很普通的那種而是有經過設計的~ 全部都很棒的設定阿阿阿!!! 
> 只是太複雜了點...(被毆!)


謝謝獠月的贊賞  :Very Happy:  ～

為了想把自己完整的介紹好，在不知不覺中也把很多，明明可以省略掉的細節都給畫了出來。

也因為吾的編排能力很差，導致畫面看起有點亂、跟擁擠  :Embarassed:  。

下次發圖會，注意畫面的編排的XD～
這次就請諒解摟。

----------

